# When do you Neuter Poll



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know i am a newer member to this forum and a new GSD owner, but we have all read the many posts of spaying/neutering your pups. There is many conflicting opinions and research on the topic. My goal with this thread is to see the number of people that spay/neuter their pups and what age they do it. If you want to leave an explanation you can, but it is not necessary as this is just a poll.

Note: Your vote is public. People will know what you voted for!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I compete with my dogs but don't breed. 

I see no real reason to neuter unless there is a health issue. I have one dog with only 1 testicle and I will have the retained testicle removed when he's about 2yrs...but I may go ahead and leave the other one right where it is.


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I compete with my dogs but don't breed.
> 
> I see no real reason to neuter unless there is a health issue. I have one dog with only 1 testicle and I will have the retained testicle removed when he's about 2yrs...but I may go ahead and leave the other one right where it is.


Interesting! Did not think of that when i made the poll! Thanks for sharing/contributing!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad you said that- I was going to neuter Stosh now that he's 6 mos old but I think I'll wait a while and see if I need to. He still doesn't even lift his leg to pee so he's a late bloomer. 
Thanks for asking the question


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Glad you said that- I was going to neuter Stosh now that he's 6 mos old but I think I'll wait a while and see if I need to. He still doesn't even lift his leg to pee so he's a late bloomer.
> Thanks for asking the question


No problem! I am going through the same thing with my female.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

It was recomended to me by my vet to not have him altered until he was at least a year old so that he would not lose any of the hormones needed for development through those times.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

R3C0NWARR10R said:


> It was recomended to me by my vet to not have him altered until he was at least a year old so that he would not lose any of the hormones needed for development through those times.


That's one good honest vet!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do not neuter unless there is a significant health risk to the particular dog by leaving him intact. None of them used for breeding either. I have so far been exposed to more convincing reason to leave a dog intact rather than alter him.

Did have to neuter a male who had a retained testicle. We waited until he was two years old and vet advised that also. We wanted to wait until his growth plates closed and he was fully mature.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in argument with Sarah right now about when. She's listening to Cesar Millan and is convinced that 6 mos is mandatory, I completely disagree. I've always waited till about 18 mos, so the physique develops properly. She's worried because he's already a handful for her, although he behaves great with me. Ughhhh!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Relayer said:


> She's worried because he's already a handful for her, although he behaves great with me. Ughhhh!!!


That's not a dog issue, it is a handler issue.  In fact, in most cases it is the handler and not the dog.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> That's not a dog issue, it is a handler issue.  In fact, in most cases it is the handler and not the dog.


I realize that perfectly. She does not have a good sense of how to project the respect that a dog demands. Unfortunately, she thinks that an early neuter is the solution, not reprogramming herself. I'm trying to get her and Max enrolled in OB together to help. Thanks.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm waiting until Zaidy is older than 24 months; then I'll get her fixed...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted for 18-24 months only because vasectomy wasn't an option given.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer was neutered at 15 months, Halo was spayed at 13 months, after her first heat. Dena was neutered at 9-1/2 months old, after her first heat.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My pup's a rescue, and he was neutered prior to 4 months.

I probably would have waited for sometime between 6-12 months if he came to me intact, depending on what my vet would recommend.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

arycrest said:


> I voted for 18-24 months only because vasectomy wasn't an option given.



Gosh we think alike! lol. I always seem to choose something not on the list of choices.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Not at all, unless health requires it later in life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I put in that I breed, but it does not matter. I will not neuter a dog who will only be a pet too. I can keep them safely without unwanted pregnancies or their roaming. The behavioral reasons to neuter can be dealt with with training and leadership.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would neuter 18-24 months. Its right in between.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would wait until about 12 months at the earliest, in most cases. I have had a dog neutered before that age, but that was a stray Shih Tzu I rescued. I had him neutered right away and he was about 8-10 months old. Most of the male dogs I've owned were strays or 'owner give ups' I got as adults between 1-5 years old to foster and rehome (or ended up a 'foster failure' and kept) so I had them neutered in preparation for adopting them out.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

My vet doesn't think I should wait my pup is 5months old today. He's only 30lbs though so he's a slow grower. I'll need to get him neutered eventually but I think right now is too young. Is neutering young really that bad?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

please try to wait at least a few more months...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ruger said:


> My vet doesn't think I should wait my pup is 5months old today. He's only 30lbs though so he's a slow grower. I'll need to get him neutered eventually but I think right now is too young. Is neutering young really that bad?


Does your vet possibly need more business right now? Too young.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> That's one good honest vet!


Yea she has been really great. She even hand wrote me a sympothy card when we couldnt save Kahn. She is really willing to work with our schedules and has always been up front with me. Even when she was having trouble figuring out what exactly what was wrong when he had Pano. He had such an extreme case of it that it through her off until she was able to do more work. I didnt think I would ever neuter Reno but now that we have the female and I can not seem to get my fiance to keep a constant eye on them I would rather he be nuetered as it is less evasive I feel.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Generally, I feel there are fewer health risks in an altered female rather than a male. I would probably opt to spay a female and end the cycles etc rather than neuter a male in the pair. A neuter may be less invasive to do initially, but there may be health effects that negate that little savings at the start.

I think GSD females may not enjoy the beneficial effects of spaying and cancer prevention as much as other breeds though. Females spayed before 6 years old have shown an increased risk of hemangiosarcoma cancer in the breed.

Another study may show the opposite though. You know how that goes.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Does your vet possibly need more business right now? Too young.


No the vet doesn't need more business there are usually 1-2 hour waits for walk-ins and their appointment schedule is usually full every day. I'm planning on waiting till he's a year, but I'm worried he'll want so sew his oats once he get's a little older. I don't want him to become an escape artist, when I was a kid we had a blue-tick **** hound and he was intact, there wasn't a fence or dog run he couldnt get out of, so it makes me worry.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

ruger said:


> My vet doesn't think I should wait my pup is 5months old today. He's only 30lbs though so he's a slow grower. I'll need to get him neutered eventually but I think right now is too young. Is neutering young really that bad?


yes. Neutering too young can deprive them of the hormones necessary for normal development. 

I actually have been debating if I should neuter or just wait. I am leaning towards not at all.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had several intact males. They never escaped. I guess it depends on the dog and the quality of the fencing/pen.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Samba said:


> Generally, I feel there are fewer health risks in an altered female rather than a male. I would probably opt to spay a female and end the cycles etc rather than neuter a male in the pair. A neuter may be less invasive to do initially, but there may be health effects that negate that little savings at the start.
> 
> I think GSD females may not enjoy the beneficial effects of spaying and cancer prevention as much as other breeds though. Females spayed before 6 years old have shown an increased risk of hemangiosarcoma cancer in the breed.
> 
> *Another study may show the opposite though. You know how that goes*.


That is the reason I only take what they say with a grain of salt.

Well growing up we always had fully intact males and to me thats pretty normal. Akira was spayed at around 5 years old. She began leaking because her estrogen levels were to low. She also became lazier. 

I may, MAY want to breed her in a couple of years after she has titled. 

I wouldnt worry about it if I could get my fiance to stop being as nonchalant about our dogs as her and her parents were with theirs. (reason they ended up with 2 litters of chiuauas from different females) Granted they all did end up with good homes but I do NOT want any oops litters.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

To wait or not to wait, to neuter at all. Little bit confusing. Has anyone neutered, and now feel their dog didn't fill out properly? Just wondered if anyone now has regrets, or...has anyone neutered and has a big muscular, gorgeous, picture perfect dog? Just wanted some imput on results rather than opinions...Although I understand each dog developes differently.

Husband wants him neutered asap, and after seeing your posts I'm on the fence leaning towards ..maybe after 2yrs.

Include pics if ya want


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Samba said:


> I do not neuter unless there is a significant health risk to the particular dog by leaving him intact.


Same here. I compete with my dog and have no intention to breed. He also has no behavior issues that could be attributed to him being intact, so I see no reason to.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> To wait or not to wait, to neuter at all. Little bit confusing. Has anyone neutered, and now feel their dog didn't fill out properly? Just wondered if anyone now has regrets, or...has anyone neutered and has a big muscular, gorgeous, picture perfect dog? Just wanted some imput on results rather than opinions...Although I understand each dog developes differently.
> 
> Husband wants him neutered asap, and after seeing your posts I'm on the fence leaning towards ..maybe after 2yrs.
> 
> Include pics if ya want


Sometimes it takes longer than 2 years for a male to fill out. This is my intact male at 30 months old. As you can see, he still hasn't finished "filling out". He's 87 pounds and very lean. I think it depends on each individual dog.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Although I don't have a GSD yet (maybe Joey can be a honorary GSD  ) We got him fixed after he was 18 months old. I would have loved to wait until 28 or even 30 months but timing from when we were moving and fixing him didn't match up. Im still glad I got to wait after 18 months. Parents were persisting on 6 months. Thank gosh for the internet, i could show them the studies I read and then we agreed 18 months was good for us. When I get my german shepherd, I'll wait as long as a I can/want to neuter him, BUT I will neuter. Unless we sign a breeding contract (only allowing the breeder I got him from to breed him if she decides too) but other then that, All my dogs will be spayed/neutered at the appropriate ages.


----------

